# Germany to Ban “Hate Speech Against Muslims” on Social Media



## longknife (Jan 7, 2016)

You gotta be kidding me!!! Well, Facebook seems to be going along but no reaction yet from Google and Twitter. What bothers me is when will Obama's “anti-radical czar” try to do the same thing here?

Read the story @ Germany springs to action over hate speech against migrants

And it seem that Twitter is now going to give you 1,000 characters to do it in.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2016)

Germany is doing the right thing........


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 7, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Germany is doing the right thing........


Supporting conformity... I knew you were a lefty


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 7, 2016)

This after a mayor telling the women they should just get used to rape by muslims.. lol ok


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 7, 2016)

Does this happen here?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Germany is doing the right thing........



good point------they should monitor mosques for those weekly  Khutbah jumaat feces
flings


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> This after a mayor telling the women they should just get used to rape by muslims.. lol ok



Henriette Reker another Traitor bitch, she got stabbed in the neck whilst campaigning for the office that she has forefeited the right to hold. 

She needs to be forced to resign, ditto the Cologne police chief and of course the ENTIRE German Government....ALL volksverräter....hopefully within the year there will be the Revolution and then a Volksgerichtshof to put these Traitors in the dock.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > This after a mayor telling the women they should just get used to rape by muslims.. lol ok
> ...



Add Henriette Reker to the Traitor To The People list:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > This after a mayor telling the women they should just get used to rape by muslims.. lol ok
> ...



Guno apparently thinks this is FUNNY, he/she rated it FUNNY....what a twisted pervert you must be.

Treason is funny? Allowing gang-rape is funny?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Germany is doing the right thing........



Yes because it's of paramount importance to continue to allow gang-rapes and other forms of violence against your native population, whilst of equal paramount importance is to protect the Muslim and African savages from any sort of harm.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Germany is doing the right thing........
> ...



hey you guys started this, jail time for denying the events of  the holocaust, and every word spoke about Jews, true or not  was anti Semitism. How does it feel.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



who are  "you guys"   in your post,  penny dear?--------I am not sure but I think it was
Austria that introduced the laws against holocaust denial.    Are the  "you guys" 
Austrians?      It might interest you to know that I have some Austrian ancestry


----------



## Penelope (Jan 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You know who, Zionist. Oh not it was Zionist , you keep blaming everyone else.  I changed my mind, one should be able to be truthful ,  but the Pam Geller groups are banned as they should be.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Yes and this crap is stopping also. The next Government are going to be shocking to all these....extortionists who just  have wanted money, money, money for decades.

No more of this "forced" guilt crap. Period. Gloves off. Period.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



HUH?      you once said you were not very young-------- anyone over 40 who claims
that   "Zionists"      initiated laws against  "holocaust denial"------would have to be
demented or psychotic.       Do you know what the word  'demented' means?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I don't know what you're talking about. I'm Austrian.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

I googled-----the laws against holocaust denial did start in Austria-----about 1947.  
It was for Austria a program of    DENAZIFICATION    ------no wonder penny is
annoyed


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 7, 2016)

longknife said:


> You gotta be kidding me!!! Well, Facebook seems to be going along but no reaction yet from Google and Twitter. What bothers me is when will Obama's “anti-radical czar” try to do the same thing here?
> 
> Read the story @ Germany springs to action over hate speech against migrants
> 
> And it seem that Twitter is now going to give you 1,000 characters to do it in.



This has been a building movement over the years. As a matter of fact I was just reading an article last night by Barbara Kay of the National Post about this movement in Quebec to criminalize any speech that is derogatory to Islam in Quebec..

What was fascinating was this tidbit on how Hillary Clinton under Obama has been coordinating with other countries to move forward with criminalizing speech.

 Hillary sponsored the first Istanbul Conference to deal with enacting speech restrictive laws against slandering ISLAM world wide with the exception of the US of course because of the Constitution.I didn't know that. 

Very disturbing.Happened in 2011 with Obama's full support.

Here's just part of the movement she and Obama have been involved in. A crime to slander Islam. It's out there and now Quebec is looking at passing a law on this.

Here's a bit of the article. It's worth the whole read.

"The Cairo Declaration asserts the superiority of Islam and defines freedom of speech according to Shariah law, which considers any criticism of Muhammad blasphemy. (Former French screen star and animal-rights activist Brigitte Bardot, for example, who has criticized Islam, mostly for its use of animal sacrifices, has been prosecuted and fined four times for “inciting racial hatred.”)

Clinton could not assent to enacting speech-restrictive laws in the U.S. — that pesky constitution!

Frémont’s fascination with the OIC is hardly unique in North America. In spite of the First Amendment to the U.S. Constitution, which is supposed to protect Americans from speech-chilling laws like Bill 59 and the Cairo Declaration, one of the OIC’s biggest fans is the U.S. State Department. Hillary Clinton enthusiastically sponsored the first Istanbul conference in 2011, which included delegates from the U.S., the EU and the OIC, but was largely conducted behind closed doors and attracted little attention.

Clinton could not assent to enacting speech-restrictive laws in the U.S. — that pesky constitution! — but she did assert that the U.S. could advocate for other messages to achieve the same result, such as the use of “good old-fashioned techniques of peer pressure and shaming.” On this file, she and her president march in lockstep. 

*US President Barack Obama famously announced in 2012 that the "future must not belong to those who slander the Prophet of Islam".*

Well, if the future does not belong to those who have the _right_ to say anything they want about the prophet of Islam, just as the past has belonged to those with the right to say anything they want about Moses, Christ, Marx and the Buddha; and if “slander” of Islam is to be defined by the OIC and suppressed by shaming or worse — then to whom exactly do Jacques Frémont, Hillary Clinton and Barack Obama intend for the future to belong?"

Barbara Kay: Appeasing the Islamists in Quebec


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



good----so you know all about  cakes that include  marzipan and chocolate.   
My grandfather was a baker in the AUSTRIAN STYLE    ------his education in
baking took place in his childhood in Austria.    The original intensive 
DENAZIFICATION PROGRAM   was initiated in Austria-------it did not seem
to touch you.      My Austrian cousins died in Auschwitz------not your fault. 

whipped cream too. ------uhm    ???  schlag ???


----------



## Penelope (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > This after a mayor telling the women they should just get used to rape by muslims.. lol ok
> ...



Wasn't the stabbing by an anti Muslim activist?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

It seems to me that ANY LAW  which specifically bans criticism of a specific
religion is not constitutional in the USA and probably violates some of the EU
principles---------it is ok to blaspheme  Krishnah?


----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2016)

The main point is: WHO DETERMINES WHEN IT'S HATE SPEECH?

And will we get to know the identity of that person?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



you got a link?      there has been a growing  ANTI IMMIGRANT  movement in
Germany for a very long time------sorta  ANTI  EU.         Long before the face of
immigration to Germany became specifically  "muslim".      I had a colleague---
something like 12 years ago who LEFT to get out of the EU


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Patriotische Europäer gegen die Islamisierung des Abendlandes....it means Patriotic Europeans Against the Islamisation of the Occident.

Pegida, good people.


----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Golly. I knew that before the translation. Almost 40 years and I still understand a bit.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

longknife said:


> The main point is: WHO DETERMINES WHEN IT'S HATE SPEECH?
> 
> And will we get to know the identity of that person?



according to the  CAIRO DECLARATION-------hate speech means anything shariah
law says is hate speech or blasphemy.      The announcement that  islam is superior to all other religions------to wit,  Christianity,  Judaism,  Hinduism,  Taoism,   Buddhism ---etc etc is   specifically  -----NOT HATE SPEECH.      Muslims may spit upon and curse all kaffirin ----------


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2016)

longknife said:


> You gotta be kidding me!!! Well, Facebook seems to be going along but no reaction yet from Google and Twitter. What bothers me is when will Obama's “anti-radical czar” try to do the same thing here?
> 
> Read the story @ Germany springs to action over hate speech against migrants
> 
> And it seem that Twitter is now going to give you 1,000 characters to do it in.




I doubt it could ever happen here because we have very strong free speech rights.  Another member here who is a UK citizen said that hate speech of any kind can be or is banned on the internet though it only applies to citizens of those countries.  If I understood it right.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

longknife said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



more than 40 years for me-------and I still read some of the  gefuckener  stuff


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Pegida is nothing more than a racist bunch of neo-nazi's.


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2016)

*Germany to Ban “Hate Speech Against Muslims” on Social Media*




What a stupid decision.

Just recently there were more than 100 sexual assaults and robberies  committed  by Arabs in Cologne

So now nobody is allowed to criticize   or comment .on this ??

Germany may as well hoist the white flag of submission  to Islam together with the black flag of jihad!

All this mess thanks  to  Angela "Misguided" Merkel and the idiotic PC bleeding hearts, goody-goodies....who should move to the Arab countries....and leave any sensible remaining Germans to govern instead......that is if there is any left!


----------



## Penelope (Jan 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I think


irosie91 said:


> I googled-----the laws against holocaust denial did start in Austria-----about 1947.
> It was for Austria a program of    DENAZIFICATION    ------no wonder penny is
> annoyed



Who cares, it  was not allowed to be questioned.  People have sat in jail over it. I would venture to say it was Zionist in Austria who began it.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



possibly----but there is a growing   ANTI IMMIGRATION AND ANTI EU 
sentiment in both Austria and Germany that preceded the Syrian thing.  
Their Nazism does not seem to be based on IMPERIALIST AMBITIONS---
<<<<  that's Syria and iran and russia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



 Actually, Pegida is supported by a political cross-section of peoples....only the Far Far-Left Out To Space crowd are against....they of course, Traitors.

According to a survey by the Emnid institute conducted in December 2014, 53% of East Germans and 48% of West Germans showed understanding for Pegida demonstrations. Ordered by political parties, supporters consisted of 86% of all surveyed AfD members, 54% of all CDU members, 46% of all SPD members and 19% of all questioned supporters of Die Linke and Die Grünen respectively, 43% of all Germans participating in the survey thought that Pegida protesters are mainly concerned about the "spread of Islam“.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Agree, and I think it's very dangerous to minority groups living there.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



So those who oppose Pegida are traitors?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 7, 2016)

From what I read, one rape, and groping.  Also the story is so different in every article. A couple days later started the complaints, were they from anti Muslims who filed these complaints. Can someone verify. Not even sure they were Muslims. We have them strung up already.
I would venture to say there was more rapes in Germany and the US that night, but by whom.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2016)

Penelope said:


> From what I read, one rape, and groping.  Also the story is so different in every article. A couple days later started the complaints, were they from anti Muslims who filed these complaints. Can someone verify. Not even sure they were Muslims. We have them strung up already.
> I would venture to say there was more rapes in Germany and the US that night, but by whom.



That's why it's better to let the police sort it out - they're already familiar with some of the suspects as being part of pick pocket gangs.

Of course, that will not satisfy the lynchmobs.


----------



## Militants (Jan 7, 2016)

German politics do wrong. Mouslims like terrorists.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I would----more correctly ---"venture"  to say that you are an idiot.    Holocaust denial was-------back then,     PATHOGNOMONIC    (<<< a word every health care
worker knows-----you can google)   of  being an islamo Nazi pig.     Holocaust
denial began in the mid 1930s  and was prominent in your literature even
in the USA.    Thus the intelligent Austrians decided to criminalize it.    There were
not a whole lot of jews left in Austria in  1947


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Alldeutsche Bewegung, Pan-Germanism, a uniting of all Germanic peoples, we are kin, we belong together as a unit, forever. Großdeutschland.

We also are Christian and we know that Islam has never belonged on our Continent....oil and water, not meant to mix, it's about Heritage, Blood, Culture and Future.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 7, 2016)

Women were also targeted in Hamburg and Stuttgart in similar attacks, but on a smaller scale.

In Cologne at least one woman was raped and many were groped, including a volunteer policewoman.

One man described how his partner and 15-year-old daughter were surrounded by an enormous crowd outside the station and he was unable to help. "The attackers grabbed her and my partner's breasts and groped them between their legs."

Most of the crimes reported to police were robberies.

A policeman told the city's Express news website that he had detained eight suspects. "They were all asylum seekers, carrying copies of their residence certificates," he said.

However, there was *no official confirmation that asylum seekers had been involved in the violence*. Germany' migrant influx triggered marches by the anti-Islam Pegida movement last year.

*Police were deployed outside the station because of the crowds on New Year's Eve, but failed to spot the many attacks, according to reports.*
Cologne sex attacks: Merkel disgust at New Year gang assaults - BBC News


*Germany's New Year shock - by Damien McGuinness, BBC News Berlin*


----------



## Militants (Jan 7, 2016)

Islamist are like gangs in worlds murderers.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

Penelope said:


> From what I read, one rape, and groping.  Also the story is so different in every article. A couple days later started the complaints, were they from anti Muslims who filed these complaints. Can someone verify. Not even sure they were Muslims.
> 
> ****We have them strung up already*****.
> 
> I would venture to say there was more rapes in Germany and the US that night, but by whom.



Penny-----you and your friends formed a lynch gang?


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2016)

For these Arab rapists ....every woman walking alone on the street is fair prey. 

They are totally sick!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

Kipper said:


> German politics do wrong. Mouslims like terrorists.



Sweden is becoming the lunatic asylum of Europa, your previous PM Fredrik Reinfeldt current PM Stefan Löfven along with the Foreign Minister Wallström are determined to turn Sweden from First World Nation into Third World Nation, by 2030 you at this rate will be a minority in your OWN nation.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



oh-----ok      It is Nazism------just as Nazi as Baathism is Nazi.         blood???  
    Germanic people?         by what criterion ???        blood does not do it
    DNA???


----------



## Penelope (Jan 7, 2016)

I have always thought the German people were special, everything they lived through in WWI and WWII, and now as well. It can't be easy having a flood of immigration all at a time. I have a great respect for the German people and how well they have survived and rebuilt. They are very smart, use to be the center of learning in Europe, and maybe still is.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



What? Germanic people yes, historically connected by blood and have been since well....500 BC. 

Blood and DNA are everything, so what are you talking about?

You don't know what you're talking about, you have no concept at all, your comment shows this.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

Penelope said:


> I have always thought the German people were special, everything they lived through in WWI and WWII, and now as well. It can't be easy having a flood of immigration all at a time. I have a great respect for the German people and how well they have survived and rebuilt. They are very smart, use to be the center of learning in Europe, and maybe still is.



Thank you, your comments here are most wonderful and they're correct of course


----------



## Militants (Jan 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Only Blacks, gangs and terrorists are against nazism of world.

Nothing wrong with nazism.


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2016)

Kipper said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Nothing???????????

You must be joking surely.


----------



## Militants (Jan 7, 2016)

Islamist are on way to European citizens and will kills. So dump, dump.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

Kipper said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



In Sweden with the terrible situation you're experiencing, is it any wonder the Sverigedemokraterna are leading the polls.


----------



## Militants (Jan 7, 2016)

skye said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Nothing wrong Nazism is cool or funny when they win.


----------



## Militants (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Nationalism.


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2016)

Kipper said:


> Islamist are on way to European citizens and will kills. So dump, dump.




I am totally aware of that Kipper.

But whatever you say...please DO NOT bring Nazism back on the table ...ok?

On that one, I will never see eye to eye with you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You know, this is a slur put forth by the Marxists who have of course infiltrated the MSM.

Also, the only people who turn up to protest Pegida are the Far-Left, the former, calm and peaceful, the latter naturally become violent.

Pegida decent people from ALL walks of life, young and older, wanting to preserve and protect the heritage, the culture and the people....the Far-Left not decent people, Traitors who want to destroy the heritage, the culture and the people.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

skye said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > Islamist are on way to European citizens and will kills. So dump, dump.
> ...



I think only until America get's the Islam type situation that we in Europa are unfortunately experiencing, will Americans fully understand the danger we ALL face from this crowd.

I now spend much time worrying about friends and relatives in Germany, this is not pleasant and I never thought I'd have to have such distress.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

skye said:


> *Germany to Ban “Hate Speech Against Muslims” on Social Media*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is going to happen, mid-2016 the SHTF....it's guaranteed.


----------



## Militants (Jan 7, 2016)

KKK were before black have rights in America.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

Kipper said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Kipper said:
> ...



There is nothing wrong with Nationalism, it's Patriotism, what is wrong with this? Nothing. Wanting to keep your national identity, your national heritage and your national culture, is all perfectly natural and completely normal.


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Kipper said:
> ...




I understand. I agree that the Islamic invasion should be stop immediately!


But Nazism is another topic.

Do not revive past Nazi  ghosts.  What 's buried in the bunker remains in the bunker.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

Penelope said:


> I have always thought the German people were special, everything they lived through in WWI and WWII, and now as well. It can't be easy having a flood of immigration all at a time. I have a great respect for the German people and how well they have survived and rebuilt. They are very smart, use to be the center of learning in Europe, and maybe still is.



You remain an idiot.   What is your mother tongue?    You butcher the English
language.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



There is nothing wrong with Socialism either.     There is lots wrong with both
when they become a totalitarian ideology.      No question,  Germany and Austria
have both created a nightmare for themselves in the past few decades by
making themselves  a  HAVEN  for  "benefits"  seeking   "refugees"-----but
face facts----you guys did it to yourselves.    You have been AMASSING
parasitical   "refugees"  for decades.      You cannot murder them


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

skye said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Situations, mega crisis situations though do awaken ghosts, the music must be faced by many, they mightn't be comfortable with that, but the whole thing has a life of it's own....almost a Supernatural Phenomena.

The Traitor's like Merkel, they are essentially finished....others around them who mightn't be Traitor's, they have proven themselves weaklings, by the very nature that they have been too frightened to remove the Traitor's like Merkel....can we have ANY of them leading this fight? No.

Throughout our history, at times where our peoples have been afraid and nervous, time and time again, this situation has resulted in only one thing, a Strong-Man coming forward, to take charge, lead and deal with the situation.

This time is no different, our Continent, thanks to Traitor Merkel, is about to re-live our history again....the Strong-Man will appear, probably this Autumn, he will take charge, lead....we will follow, he will save our peoples and our beloved Continent, our beautiful Europa.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Sweden did it to itself---------for decades.      Its nothing new-------there is a lot wrong
with Nazism --------once you got  people------and you welcomed those people---and you provided for them--------you cannot kill them.     
In the USA------our  violent blacks and our violent gangs and our terrorists
are  NAZIS  ---------they tend to love your hero   ADOLF


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Kipper said:
> ...



Absolute nonsense....ALL of it. We have been very much against Economic Migrants....until August 2015 when Merkel decided to turn Traitor once she got her orders from outside Europa from The Hidden Hand coupled with the NSA  blackmail material -11 years of listening into her PERSONAL phone calls.

Murder them? They will murder us eventually....the latest Holy Roman Empire is arising darling.

We only now await our Karl der Große, or as France calls him Charlemagne.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The  "holy roman empire"   has been responsible for hundreds of millions dead
in genocides since its inception.      Your filth became manifest even in the
Americas--------murderers----             "the hidden hand"????        "NSA"?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Kipper said:
> ...



WE didn't welcome them, actually the majority of our peoples across Europa were never consulted about any of this, for years most opinion polls have shown that a majority of people across every nation in Europa are anti-Immigration....the Traitor leaders have stabbed our peoples in the back and crapped on our wishes.

Adolf? A cousin of mine is named Adolf, he's a ski instructor in the Glocknergruppe.

Have you ever been skiing? I have skied down the Großes Wiesbachhorn at Midnight, an almost suicidal mountain, now, that was marvellous.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Have you noticed my avatar? Do you know what it is?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I have to admit, Merkel sold those subs to Israel on the cheap. There comes a time when one stops being a victim of the past. Germany doesn't owe anyone anything.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...





Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I have seen slobs in methadone clinics and hospital prison wards decorated
with similar symbols.       Medals in that shape come along with people
in handcuffs


----------



## Penelope (Jan 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The largest nationality in the US is Germans and then Irish, for how long I don't know.
The British brought Germans over to fight, and the Germans stayed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Imperial Banner des Heiligen Römischen Reich....Imperial Banner of The Holy Roman Empire:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yes, I knew you wouldn't know what my avatar was....which is why I just posted about it to your other posting.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



was that the first, second or third    REICH?.       The symbols did not change
much over time or over the piles of dead bodies


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yes I think you have 65 million of our Germanic kin, the Americans of German descent, we consider these our people also, their blood you know....blood is of wonderful importance, it's the future for generations to come, so we can continue. You are your blood, it's what makes you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Seriously darling


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



"you are your blood..."   ------I am   AB +


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I forgot, Donald Trump is one of them, American of German descent.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



yes     from his father-------Scottish from his mother..         George Washington
smashed   the  Hessian pigs  ..        Most people with german ancestry in
the USA        came as migrants escaping religious persecution OR  seeking
nice farmland---------most got culturally assimilated------the  "religion"  groups--
in some cases still speak German


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Children raped in Weil am Rhein, another thread.

WTF it's 12.26am.

Gute Nacht, süße Träume.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Damn...you're channeling the Nazi's with that.


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




There is a fine line to observe here,  but as long as sensible policies are used which don't attract skin heads and nazi thugs, then a firm right wing solution  is absolutely necessary - as for example the party lead by Geert Wilders in Holland.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2016)

skye said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



There's no difference between Geert and the skin heads - other than the fact he has more hair and you happen to agree with the group he chooses to demonize.


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2016)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




I disagree.

Again....I have my opinion you have yours.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2016)

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



And I'm allowed to post mine as are you


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2016)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Nobody is saying otherwise Coyote!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Our people do NOT associate with skinheads, period. They are not our type, they are primarily uneducated and just want to have a fight.

Our people are educated, there are a very many professional class, also an abundance of Aristocrats, we are sophisticated and we think before acting.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 8, 2016)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



With all due respect, you don't know how wrong you are regarding Geert Wilders.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



We have four Syrians, aged between *14* and 21, now arrested for the gang rape of two teenage girls in Weil am Rhein on New Year's Eve.

They are savages, even 14 year-old boys, savages....and we're supposed to what, play nice with this?

Johanna Mikl-Leitner, she's my Interior Minister, Austria. Mikl-Leitner has now announced a "zero tolerance" approach, which is exactly what is needed.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 8, 2016)

*Police are searching for a fourth suspect believed to be the man’s 15-year-old brother. None of those involved have been named under German privacy laws. 

     The suspects are not asylum-seekers. The 21-year-old man and his brother are long-term German residents, while the two 14-year-olds live in Switzerland and the Netherlands. *

Prosecutors say they do not believe the incident is connected to the outbreak of sexual assaults against women in Cologne and other German cities over the New Year.

In addition to the more than 120 criminal complaints filed in Cologne, there have been reports of attacks on women across the country.

More than 50 criminal complaints have been filed by women in the northern city of Hamburg, 39 of them for sexual assault.

Two teenage girls gang-raped by four 'Syrian nationals' in southern Germany

says here long term German residents.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 8, 2016)

Penelope said:


> *Police are searching for a fourth suspect believed to be the man’s 15-year-old brother. None of those involved have been named under German privacy laws.
> 
> The suspects are not asylum-seekers. The 21-year-old man and his brother are long-term German residents, while the two 14-year-olds live in Switzerland and the Netherlands. *
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter that the Syrians are not asylum seekers, it doesn't matter that they've lived in Germany and the others in the Netherlands and Switzerland. What matters is that, none of them are European they're Syrian and Muslim savages, as non-Europeans, they do NOT belong on our Continent in the first place.

All of them, deport them back to Syria and if they get blown-up there, who gives a crap.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *Police are searching for a fourth suspect believed to be the man’s 15-year-old brother. None of those involved have been named under German privacy laws.
> ...



I think they want to go back, its too bad their country is destroyed. Are you saying only Germans should live in Germany, or rather just Europeans??


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 8, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I don't give a crap about their country.

I'm saying that only Europeans should essentially live in Europa, this means ANY European can live in Germany or any other European nation, we are a European family of European peoples.

I have no problem with Australians, New Zealanders, Argentines, Chileans, Chinese, Japanese or North Americans including Canadians in that, no problem with any of these nationalities living in Europe. These nationalities do not in general cause harm and chaos, and they work, they're not welfare queens and with the exception of the Chinese and Japanese, the others will almost certainly be of European ancestry.

The Muslims and those of black African ancestry, no, they don't belong on our Continent and never have and they need to be deported, IF ANY were born in Europe, doesn't matter, they're NOT European, they need to be deported back to the lands of their ancestry.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 8, 2016)

longknife said:


> You gotta be kidding me!!! Well, Facebook seems to be going along but no reaction yet from Google and Twitter. What bothers me is when will Obama's “anti-radical czar” try to do the same thing here?
> 
> Read the story @ Germany springs to action over hate speech against migrants
> 
> And it seem that Twitter is now going to give you 1,000 characters to do it in.


From the nation that brought us two world wars.  Some things never change, they still side with evil.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 8, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta be kidding me!!! Well, Facebook seems to be going along but no reaction yet from Google and Twitter. What bothers me is when will Obama's “anti-radical czar” try to do the same thing here?
> ...



Things have changed, fundamentally though haven't they? This difference being, Traitor Merkel is siding with evil AGAINST the German people, which is why she and her ilk are Traitors.

Things have changed and not for the good. Traitor Merkel herself is now pure evil, she obviously intends mortal harm to the German people.

This bitch is beneath contempt. Dante's Ninth Circle of Hell awaits her and the filth that are pulling her strings, the latter group, I can guarantee you are from OUTSIDE of Europa and are NOT Christians....they are "Other".

No European wants to destroy Europa, no European would want to destroy and put European peoples in danger. If you know the group that historically has hated Europa and it's Christian values, especially we Germanics, that's the group who are pulling Traitor Merkel's strings and she's following their dictates.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Unfortunately as has happened in the past the German people will end up going along with their evil leadership.  Those that oppose will be made examples of, this law being a start.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 8, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I respectfully must disagree. Earlier I was speaking with a friend in Leipzig and they're saying that even some of the Left-Wing groups are upset at the law, saying that this censorship and this law in general is going too far.

Of course, we anticipated this months ago, we knew that the Traitor's were going to over-reach, most of the German people are now aware they are being lied to by central Government and equally Traitor MSM, New Years Eve events showed this. So now Traitor Merkel not only wants to silence any debate, she wants to attempt another cover-up when the next mass sexual assaults happen....she's going to fail with both.


----------



## Militants (Jan 9, 2016)

Nazism are only wrong for gangs, blacks and terrorists.

Maybe to by communists in Russia and Poland how believe to destroy nazism far away. They do nothing close to one musician like me.


----------



## Militants (Jan 9, 2016)

Serbs believe I am nazi because I like music but I never tell that to him or she.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 9, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Germany is doing the right thing........







 Are they indeed, you do realise that one stroke of the pen and you muslims could face total censure on any media making your racist attacks completely illegal. What will you do then when your posts on here are taken down for hate attacks ?


----------



## Militants (Jan 9, 2016)

Blatte with power, blatte gets slaughtered.


----------



## Militants (Jan 9, 2016)

Serbs = Blatte and communism.

Blatte = Normalthinking.


----------



## Militants (Jan 9, 2016)

I try to like Russia by ortodoxers even theirs are against nationalists.


----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2016)

Lucy - let's say it like it is - *They are Muslims and out to destroy the fabric of European society. *


----------



## Militants (Jan 9, 2016)

Blatte ones are stupid against music lovers. He is dump, dump.


----------



## Militants (Jan 9, 2016)

America is best outside Sweden. Why not with new president nuke Serbia ?? Belgrad is finished.


----------



## Militants (Jan 9, 2016)

Russia is only good things with ortodoxers.


----------



## Militants (Jan 9, 2016)

Serbs are slaves. Same like blacks in 18th and 19th in U.S. ??


----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2016)

Would someone please answer the question.

*Who gets to describe what "hate speech" is? *


----------



## indiajo (Jan 10, 2016)

longknife said:


> Would someone please answer the question.
> 
> *Who gets to describe what "hate speech" is? *



Me. Everything leftists and gooddoers hate.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...







 A pity that the US doesn't do the same thing, I wonder how long before you pack up and go if they did. If the words were true and the intent was to report and educate then it is not anti Semitism. But if the words were false or intended to incite racial, religious or cultural hatred then they are anti Semitism. I know it is hard for you American pinko liberals to understand this being covered by so many amendments to your bill of rights, but that is how it is in the real world.

 So how does it feel to be viewed as a racist Nazi POS by the rest of the world once shown how you cry when you get called out for your racism


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 Your truth and the real truth are poles apart and have no relationship what so ever. To you unsubstantiated blood libels are the truth and anything else is Zionist lies, all because you are a POS muslim convert that hates the world and wants to destroy all that is good in it.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta be kidding me!!! Well, Facebook seems to be going along but no reaction yet from Google and Twitter. What bothers me is when will Obama's “anti-radical czar” try to do the same thing here?
> ...







 Not that long ago the Islamic enclave at the UN demanded that the UN enact a law making it illegal to say anything bad about islam or the muslims, even if it was true. And that the punishment was to be execution in an Islamic state. Of course the UN laughed at the proposal and told the muslims to get an education. The same thing was tried in the UK with the same result, and muslims went away with their tale between their legs. Not long after IS was formed and now we are being invaded by millions of extremist muslims.   It does not take a genius to work this out.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...








 What next that he was mossad or hasbarra and in the pay of other Zionists.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 10, 2016)

longknife said:


> Would someone please answer the question.
> 
> *Who gets to describe what "hate speech" is? *







 The world that already has such laws, and the rules are simple. No spoken word that is untrue or would cause harm to another person. No words that could incite hatred or abuse of another unless they are proven to be factual. This was shown to be the case with the film "Fitna" that was based entirely on the koran and hadiths so was deemed free speech.


----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Would someone please answer the question.
> ...



In other words, anything one says about Islam based upon FACTS is acceptable!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Wow...that sounds like you really are channeling Nazi racist propoganda.  So a black  European, who has lived there for many generations - should be deported?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2016)

longknife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...







 Correct, and the same goes for Christianity and Judaism. As long as it is not done to incite hatred or intolerance, or to cause harm to another.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 Yes if they show any allegiance to another country, or speak out against their adopted countries culture. We have had many black people migrate to Europe that have integrated and become good citizens, bringing their culture and tastes with them. These have been changed to suit European tastes and we are better for it. But when they start saying things like " in my country I am allowed to murder my wife" then they don't see themselves as being part of their adopted country.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



There are people, black Americans who want to be in their terms "re-patriated" to Africa.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 11, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Exactly. I hear them on the television saying "I'm Nigerian, I'm British but I'm Nigerian". I think go back to Nigeria then.

They are either Nigerian OR British, they can't be both, when they ramble on about how great Nigeria and it's culture are, you think, so why aren't you back in Nigeria?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 11, 2016)

longknife said:


> Would someone please answer the question.
> 
> *Who gets to describe what "hate speech" is? *



The Leftists, and of course if anyone disagrees with the Leftists then it's also "hate speech". They are seemingly offended by nearly absolutely everything.


----------



## Militants (Jan 11, 2016)

Blacks are against raise.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 11, 2016)

Kipper said:


> Serbs believe I am nazi because I like music but I never tell that to him or she.



You know how we feel about the Serbs. The Croatians of course are our historic friends, unlike the Serbs.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 11, 2016)

longknife said:


> Lucy - let's say it like it is - *They are Muslims and out to destroy the fabric of European society. *



Exactly, and this is why Merkel is a Traitor and anyone supporting and/or enabling Merkel's monumental historically disaster policy, they are all Traitor's also.


----------



## Militants (Jan 11, 2016)

A Serb starting WW1 so they are stupid. 

WW2 starting by Hitler how are better.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 11, 2016)

Kipper said:


> Blatte ones are stupid against music lovers. He is dump, dump.



 Hey you might just need a quadruple Espresso darling


----------



## Militants (Jan 11, 2016)

82.500.000 human in Germany this year. 1 million latest weres immigrants from middle east.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 11, 2016)

Kipper said:


> A Serb starting WW1 so they are stupid.
> 
> WW2 starting by Hitler how are better.



Ahem


----------



## Militants (Jan 11, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > Blatte ones are stupid against music lovers. He is dump, dump.
> ...



Serbs are only normathinking and communists. 

In Western world heres are raise. 

Nobody communism in USA, Canada, Denmark, Norway and UK. 

Real rules in this five western country.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 11, 2016)

Kipper said:


> 82.500.000 human in Germany this year. 1 million latest weres immigrants from middle east.



Yes it's total High Treason from bitch Merkel and Co.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 11, 2016)

Kipper said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Kipper said:
> ...



A number of people believe Obama is a Marxist, and Trudeau Jr. in Canada is certainly a Leftist crazy.


----------



## Militants (Jan 11, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > Blatte ones are stupid against music lovers. He is dump, dump.
> ...



He or she don't like hard rock. But I like hard rock last 12 year.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...








 But only if someone else will pay their costs, and give them a large sum of money for doing so and have a return ticket "just in case"


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 11, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Germany is doing the right thing........



Forbidding free expression is never the right thing to do


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 11, 2016)

Kipper said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Kipper said:
> ...



Are you in a band? I think you're a musician.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 11, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Germany is doing the right thing........
> ...



Exactly, it's just that simple. Free Speech. It shows Traitor Merkel has returned to her previous full-on Communist position.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 11, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



So...no one should be allowed to speak out against their country's culture?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 11, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



But you don't consider then British.  You don't consider them European.  There's nothing they can say that will alter that view no matter how many years they've lived there (that's what I'm reading from your posts).


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







 Not if it is done to cause harm or to incite others to do harm, try living in a real country that has real laws for a change and you will see what is meant by that.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 When third generation immigrants turn round and say they are allowed to rape 12 year old girls or murder their wives "because it is allowed in my country" then they are saying they don't want to be British. Just like the black Americans that don't see themselves as Americans but African Americans with the emphasis on African


----------



## Coyote (Jan 11, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



So Brits who rape children or murder their wives aren't British?
Norfolk paedophile ring: Woman, 34, convicted of playing 'instrumental role'
Jealous husband killed adulterous wife and tried to strangle son


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







 They are criminals and deserve their punishment, but I don't expect a bleeding heart pinko liberal to understand that we have more than enough rapists and murderers without importing more from foreign lands. Time to bring back hanging for premeditated rapes and murders that have a religious undercurrent, that is to say they are done because they are allowed in other countries that the culprits came from.    Did you know that if we had not imported so many criminals over the last 50 years we would not need as many jails and the prison population would be 50% of what it is today.


----------



## Militants (Jan 11, 2016)

I will as in Denmark and Norway in Sweden no normalthinking and communist rules against raise. Mouslim are better than in land born normalthinking in Sweden so they must go to Finland or Germany to bring life there instead for Sweden here I will are some Norway and Denmark raise rules. Good for women and children and all man with raise.


----------



## Militants (Jan 11, 2016)

We live closer to the two countries in the Nordic countries than in Finland in the same and then we should not be like Finland and other foreign pack especially in East Europe, we will be like in two Nordic in western Nordic region and Great Britain, Canada and the USA no normalthinking and communist rules against raise. 

I think this two is worst against raise in Sweden.


----------



## Militants (Jan 11, 2016)

But mouslim are welcome to Sweden. No communism with islamic religion.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 11, 2016)

Kipper said:


> We live closer to the two countries in the Nordic countries than in Finland in the same and then we should not be like Finland and other foreign pack especially in East Europe, we will be like in two Nordic in western Nordic region and Great Britain, Canada and the USA no normalthinking and communist rules against raise.
> 
> I think this two is worst against raise in Sweden.



Germany and Austria are also Nordic, and the majority of us don't want the Muslim hordes, they should be all deported back to the variety of Muslim nations.


----------



## Militants (Jan 11, 2016)

Islamic religion are no communists. Very funny for them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Yes. You can call yourself European if say, your European ancestry starts at 1900, but _not _post 1900. So nearly 116 years, you can call your *RECENT* ancestry European....but Neu European _not _Alt European.

My family dates at least back from 460AD, THIS is what is an actual European....the blood in my veins goes back at least 1,556 years....one thousand five hundred and fifty six years.

Of course someone who has just "turned up" on my Continent 50 years ago can NEVER be a European and it's completely ridiculous to think that they can.

It's like the whole Nouveau Riche and Parvenu thing, as opposed to Old Money.

Very many people in Europa would completely understand what I mean here, however, I don't expect you to understand. Heritage is very important to us you see. As you are American I simply don't think you can understand this.

People like me, we are from very old Aristocratic families, we created Europa and THIS generation of us all from these families across Europa and Mitteleuropa are NOT about to let OUR Continent, that we love so much, to be neither destroyed nor dumbed down by a multitude of Muslim and North African basic savage peoples who have no manners, no sophistication, barely educated to European standards and absolutely no finesse or elegance between them.

Traitor Merkel and her ilk are completely misguided here, because it's simply not going to be allowed and that's it. Period.

Edited as my spelling went wrong on the simple words tonight.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



very few people of German ancestry can have the slightest claim to the Americas----probably none


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 11, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 11, 2016)

longknife said:


> You gotta be kidding me!!! Well, Facebook seems to be going along but no reaction yet from Google and Twitter. What bothers me is when will Obama's “anti-radical czar” try to do the same thing here?
> 
> Read the story @ Germany springs to action over hate speech against migrants
> 
> And it seem that Twitter is now going to give you 1,000 characters to do it in.



*MERKEL MUSS WEG !!!! MERKEL RAUS !!!!

MERKEL BLUTSAUGER !!!! MERKEL RAUS !!!!



 

*


----------



## Mindful (Jan 12, 2016)

A year ago, after the Charlie Hebdo bloodbath, Angela Merkel was walking directly alongside President Hollande in that hideous memorial parade at which the world's leaders proclaimed that no such bloody acts of violence would ever kill free speech. No, sir, when it comes to killing free speech, leave it to smooth house-trained western politicians.
And so it was that Chancellor Merkel chose to commemorate the first anniversary of the Charlie massacre by clamping down on freedom of expression for her own benighted subjects. As The Washington Post put it:

Germany springs to action over hate speech against migrants

Angela Merkel is the worst Chancellor of Germany since ...well, I don't want to go all Godwin's Law in the final paragraph, but since Goebbels' tenure as Reichskanzler in the brief interregnum between Hitler's suicide and his own. But that she's inflicting more damage on her nation than all seven of her post-war predecessors ever contemplated is beyond dispute. On Frau Merkel's current demographic arithmetic, there will be twice as many Muslims as native Germans within two generations. As I wrote last year:

Herr Brandl calls this "a demographic shift of epic proportions, one that will change the face of Germany forever". But that's understating it: it will obliterate the face of Germany forever. Frau Merkel will have achieved what Bomber Harris and the Red Army couldn't: she will have wiped Germany off the map.

This is such an historic achievement surely the least she could do is let Germans talk about it. But apparently not. So what can you say in a land where real crime isn't policed but thought-crime is? Let's leave the last word to one of those young men detained but then released on New Year's Eve:

One of those involved in attacks told officers: "I am Syrian. You have to treat me kindly. Mrs Merkel invited me."

That guy understands his rare privilege in today's Germany: He can say whatever the hell he wants, and you can't say anything back.

Checkpoint Charlie Hebdo


----------

